# Hotels by the hour



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

That sort of thing is really as filthy as it sounds, isn't it? There's not some other legitimate  use for buying two hours in a hotel is there?

Help me out here.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 2, 2009)

No there really isn't. Unless you wanted the world's most expensive shower


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

trashpony said:


> No there really isn't. Unless you wanted the world's most expensive shower



Shower? Whut.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 2, 2009)

Watch a bit of tv


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 2, 2009)

Are there any near Old Street?


----------



## Onket (Nov 2, 2009)

When I was in Dublin the other weekend I got back to my hotel at 4am and had to be up at half 6 to go to the airport to catch my flight.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Are there any near Old Street?



Are there?



Onket said:


> When I was in Dublin the other weekend I got back to my hotel at 4am and had to be up at half 6 to go to the airport to catch my flight.



Not the same


----------



## trashpony (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Shower? Whut.



That was the only legit reason I could think of. It's a rubbish one I admit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

@ self


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2009)

Onket said:


> When I was in Dublin the other weekend I got back to my hotel at 4am and had to be up at half 6 to go to the airport to catch my flight.



But that is 'cos you are a dirty stopout rather than a dirty two-hour afternooner


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 2, 2009)

I've rented one for the afternoon, when I just couldn't stand spending the it on the streets of delhi and wanted a quiet place to have a spliff and read my book.


----------



## Onket (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> There's not some other legitimate  use for buying two hours in a hotel is there?
> 
> Help me out here.





Onket said:


> When I was in Dublin the other weekend I got back to my hotel at 4am and had to be up at half 6 to go to the airport to catch my flight.





5t3IIa said:


> Not the same



 I have entirely answered your question.



QueenOfGoths said:


> But that is 'cos you are a dirty stopout rather than a dirty two-hour afternooner



See above.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

I wasn't even sure what my question was onky, but thank you for taking the time


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2009)

Onket said:


> I have entirely answered your question.
> 
> 
> 
> See above.



Ah but had you booked the hotel room for just those two hours or had you booked it for the whole evening eh, eh


----------



## Onket (Nov 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ah but had you booked the hotel room for just those two hours or had you booked it for the whole evening eh, eh



Whole evening because per hour wasn't available.

Stella- Thanks. Please note your question was in the OP, also I have quoted it for you in post #12.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> @ self



Have you agreed to go to a hotel room for a few hours for a chat or something?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

No no no - my curiousity was piqued by that other thread and I was just curious, alright?


----------



## trashpony (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No no no - my curiousity was piqued by that other thread and I was just curious, alright?



Heh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

I've got the words 'knocking shop' swirling around my head now


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 2, 2009)

For some reason, journalists often interview people in hotel rooms, for which you only need the room for a few hours.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 2, 2009)

The Hoxton Hotel does apparently.  So that's that sorted.


E2A:  I'll take a shorthand notebook.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

missfran said:


> For some reason, journalists often interview people in hotel rooms, for which you only need the room for a few hours.



What sort of interviews? Print is prob a 'thanks to X Hotel' thingy, telly is prob booking the day innit?




quimcunx said:


> The Hoxton Hotel does apparently.  So that's that sorted.



Does it really? Link?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 2, 2009)

In the states they have "day rooms" which are handy if you have an evening flight or such and have nowhere else to go after returning the rental car.


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What sort of interviews? Print is prob a 'thanks to X Hotel' thingy, telly is prob booking the day innit?


 
Just ordinary newspaper interviews.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 2, 2009)

I reckon they're a pretty good idea. Never heard of them in London though.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 2, 2009)

missfran said:


> Just ordinary newspaper interviews.



And TV. I've done one for TV before.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> And TV. I've done one for TV before.



So you go to some hotel and ask to book for an hour or two and they say 'fine' but they only say 'fine' cuz yr lugging tv gear? It's not cheaper either is it?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What sort of interviews? Print is prob a 'thanks to X Hotel' thingy, telly is prob booking the day innit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/2009/jan/14/budget-love-hotels-romantic-valentines?page=2


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That sort of thing is really as filthy as it sounds, isn't it? There's not some other legitimate  use for buying two hours in a hotel is there?
> 
> Help me out here.


Maybe you've travelled a bit of a way to see someone, they're busy until the evening, but you're there by lunchtime due to getting a cheap deal on an early train.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

EastEnder said:


> Maybe you've travelled a bit of a way to see someone, they're busy until the evening, but you're there by lunchtime due to getting a cheap deal on an early train.



and having a shower and taking some shorthand? Yes, that sounds eminently legitimate well done that man


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 2, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/2009/jan/14/budget-love-hotels-romantic-valentines?page=2



there is no mention of it on their website 
not that i've been looking for a slezy bolthole for quite some time or anything like that


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> there is no mention of it on their website
> not that i've been looking for a slezy bolthole for quite some time or anything like that



I've emailed them to ask if they still do it. Watch this space


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 2, 2009)

hehe 
ooh good


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 2, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> there is no mention of it on their website
> not that i've been looking for a slezy bolthole for quite some time or anything like that





> Also useful for out-of-towners are the private offices: pay £19 and you can have a workspace to yourself from 10am to 4pm.



http://www.hoxtonhotels.com/pressarticles.php?P=15


 ''workspace''   

Not that a bed is necessary, but 4 walls and a lock on the door would be good.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

Where am I going to place my coat while I am sitting at the desk taking shorthand if there's no bed?


----------



## trashpony (Nov 2, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> http://www.hoxtonhotels.com/pressarticles.php?P=15
> 
> 
> ''workspace''
> ...



That doesn't sound like a fun place for getting jiggy though does it? Desks are only fun if you get to sweep loads of stuff off them.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Where am I going to place my coat while I am sitting at the desk taking shorthand if there's no bed?



It doesn't really matter as this is just hypothetical curiosity. 



I'll leave mine at the office.  It's only a 5 minute walk.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 2, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> http://www.hoxtonhotels.com/pressarticles.php?P=15
> 
> 
> ''workspace''
> ...



I don't workspace I want sex space


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 2, 2009)

trashpony said:


> That doesn't sound like a fun place for getting jiggy though does it? Desks are only fun if you get to sweep loads of stuff off them.



Depends what your options are.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

Shifty knows.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 2, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Depends what your options are.



It's winter and it gets dark early. London is full of rarely used alleyways.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 2, 2009)

trashpony said:


> That doesn't sound like a fun place for getting jiggy though does it? Desks are only fun if you get to sweep loads of stuff off them.



You'd have to arrive early for staging and that would take the wind out of the sails wouldn't it?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 2, 2009)

trashpony said:


> It's winter and it gets dark early. London is full of rarely used alleyways.



It doesn't get dark at lunchtime, and muddy tights don't go down well with bosses.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 2, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> It doesn't get dark at lunchtime, and muddy tights don't go down well with bosses.



Car park stairwell, underused room at a museum, stacks in the library. Loads of more exciting options than a 'workspace'


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

*taps fingers waiting for email*


----------



## trashpony (Nov 2, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> You'd have to arrive early for staging and that would take the wind out of the sails wouldn't it?



Yeah exactly! One leatherette folder about the hotel's spa facilities and wifi is no good.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

Just out of curiosity: there are _definetly_ no beds in the workspaces?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 2, 2009)

trashpony said:


> Yeah exactly! One leatherette folder about the hotel's spa facilities and wifi is no good.



Also, I'd be pretty pissed off if i went early to neatly arrange piles of important looking papers, pens and pencils only for them to be thrown about without a word


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 2, 2009)

trashpony said:


> Car park stairwell, underused room at a museum, stacks in the library.


The wise words of experience.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just out of curiosity: there are _definetly_ no beds in the workspaces?



dunno. you could smuggle in an inflatable bed maybe?


----------



## Diamond (Nov 2, 2009)

In Argentina you see couples queuing to use these places in the evening.

This is mainly because most people can't afford to move out of home until they're quite old so it's the most convenient way for couples to get a bit of privacy.

Unfortunately this is also a country where adultery is something of a national sport.

This means that the longer queues at popular places can be a bit tense owing to the likelihood that father/mother and lover might end up bumping into offspring and girlfriend/boyfriend in the queue leading to great embarassment all round and an interesting new angle to family politics.

The queues at these places can be huge too, winding all the way around the block.

I gather they are popular in Japan as well.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

*tried to post a pic of uncomfy chairs and a flipchart*

Not even a sofa


----------



## Yetman (Nov 2, 2009)

I stayed at one of these when I first arrived in Peru. Due to me getting accosted by some young American girl, and her aunt (who I later found out was trying to set us up) from a friendly local woman who I met in Venezuela, I somehow ended up in the back of this local womans mothers car, driving through the streets of Lima at midnight, on the promise that she worked in the hotel industry and would sort me out a room for the night………

Back at her house, she’s pushing me into a shower and acting a bit weird as I try and get the point across that I really need to get a hotel room as its getting late and the streets are full of pimp ass gun toting don’t give a fuck mother fuckers, but she’s all like its cool its cool come to my room. I eventually manage to demand escape, and she takes me to a hotel – the last one open cos its so late 

How many hours do you want? The lady behind the counter asked. ‘A whole day’ I replied. To which she raised an eyebrow at my female accomplice and gave a lucky wink…

No no no, its not for that. I want to sleep…..

So I got up to the room, ditched Shakira and lay down for the night……on a towel I’d lain down on a very ‘moist’ circular bed, with complimentary condoms, lube and porn, tried to avoid listening to the sounds of car horns and gunshots outside, and silently shat myself to sleep


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 2, 2009)

trashpony said:


> Car park stairwell, underused room at a museum, stacks in the library. Loads of more exciting options than a 'workspace'



I'm near neither a museum nor a library and I don't like being cold.  It's 3/4 hour back to brixton and 3/4 hour back again.  I'm not looking for the thrill of maybe being caught.  I* just want to maximise a lunchtime meeting when that is the only time we'll be seeing each other that week, or longer even. 






*I say 'I' but I'm happy enough with a pizza and coke.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *tried to post a pic of uncomfy chairs and a flipchart*
> 
> Not even a sofa



You could fashion some type of bed from the chairs and flipchart paper maybe?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

Yetman said:


> and silently shat myself to sleep



Another beautiful story, wonderfully told


----------



## trashpony (Nov 2, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I'm near neither a museum nor a library and I don't like being cold.  It's 3/4 hour back to brixton and 3/4 hour back again.  I'm not looking for the thrill of maybe being caught.  I* just want to maximise a lunchtime meeting when that is the only time we'll be seeing each other that week, or longer even.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that sucks  But you're talking proper romance. 5t311a's talking dirty


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

trashpony said:


> Yeah that sucks  But you're talking proper romance. 5t311a's talking dirty



Excuse me. My situation is, to all intensive porpoises, the same. Shifty's the dirtbag


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 2, 2009)

trashpony said:


> You could fashion some type of bed from the chairs and flipchart paper maybe?



where is bear grylls when you need him?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I've emailed them to ask if they still do it. Watch this space



just out of interest, what did your email say?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Excuse me. My situation is, to all intensive porpoises, the same. Shifty's the dirtbag



yeah, maybe


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 2, 2009)

trashpony said:


> Yeah that sucks  But you're talking proper romance.



It's not so bad. Probably see each other on average every 5 days, and manage 2 and 3 nights at a time sometimes.   But yeah, sometimes it is just lunch which is a bit rubbish.  




> 5t311a's talking dirty



I expect so.  And hypothetically too, apparently.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Excuse me. My situation is, to all intensive porpoises, the same. Shifty's the dirtbag



Sorry 

How about you and quimmy get one of those rooms with 2 double beds in it and then have a timeshare type arrangement? Or is that too weird and gross. 

God I'm treading dangerously into anais nin territory here. I think I'd better leave the thread


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> just out of interest, what did your email say?





> Subject: Private Offices
> 
> Hi there
> 
> ...




But I've lost interest now there's no beds.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

trashpony said:


> Sorry
> 
> How about you and quimmy get one of those rooms with 2 double beds in it and then have a timeshare type arrangement? Or is that too weird and gross.
> 
> God I'm treading dangerously into anais nin territory here. I think I'd better leave the thread



*adds to brainstorming diagram on flipchart*

You're doing some good work here Trashbag but you keep forgetting the 'bed' aspect.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *adds to brainstorming diagram on flipchart*
> 
> You're doing some good work here Trashbag but you keep forgetting the 'bed' aspect.



I think the mistake she's made there is too many beds....


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 2, 2009)

Even if one was to rent a hotel room for the night the check in/check out time might prove prohibitive.
It's a cruel cruel world.


----------



## hektik (Nov 2, 2009)

i don't think i'd ever want to use one of these types of hotels. i'd want at least 6 hours grace before they discover the body.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

hektik said:


> i don't think i'd ever want to use one of these types of hotels. i'd want at least 6 hours grace before they discover the body.



This is another reasonable consideration.


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 2, 2009)

Can you rent a room for 5 mins, assuming you're not fussed wasting time with foreplay or asking their name, etc, ?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 2, 2009)

EastEnder said:


> Can you rent a room for 5 mins, assuming you're not fussed wasting time with foreplay or asking their name, etc, ?



They are called toilets.


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 2, 2009)

Not very "classy".


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 2, 2009)

No, no you're not.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

Only 20p though


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 2, 2009)

Plus 50p for the prozzie.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2009)

I heard most places have a 1 person per room policy on this to avoid getting shut down by OB as a Bawdy Houses


----------



## madzone (Nov 2, 2009)

Why pretend to have a different motive? I'd just phone up and ask if I can rent a room for two hours because I want to fuck someone in it. Mind you, I'd want more than two hrs tbf. Also I'd make them book the hotel and pay for it.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 2, 2009)

How about if you are an insomniac who only ever sleeps a maximum of 1 hour 55 minutes?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2009)

madzone said:


> Why pretend to have a different motive? I'd just phone up and ask if I can rent a room for two hours because I want to fuck someone in it. Mind you, I'd want more than two hrs tbf. Also I'd make them book the hotel and pay for it.



see above. The owners of the hotel would get shutdown as a knocking shop


----------



## madzone (Nov 2, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> see above. The owners of the hotel would get shutdown as a knocking shop


 How do people manage it then? Do they manage it or is it only in films?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2009)

what, run as knocking shop or customers have clandestine assignations of passion?


----------



## madzone (Nov 2, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> what, run as knocking shop or customers have clandestine assignations of passion?


 The customers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2009)

The discretion and blind eye-turning of the establishment I imagine. I recon your chains and bigger hotels don't turn a blind eye though. Like pubs serving underage, iyswim


----------



## hipipol (Nov 2, 2009)

*How fucking cheap can ye get?*

Book the fucking 24 hours, use what you want of it

The two hours booking is for cheapskates
Whether you wanna fuck or eat yer own weight in bacon sandwiches, you paid for it, you can do it

If you beleive the Lenny Henry ads, you can get a decent room with a well comfy bed for 35 quid  - well worth it...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 2, 2009)

Most have places have very inconvenient checking in/out times. 
Or so I'm told


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 2, 2009)

The Hilton does day rooms.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That sort of thing is really as filthy as it sounds, isn't it? There's not some other legitimate  use for buying two hours in a hotel is there?
> 
> Help me out here.



Quick power nap?

Btw, does 'hotel by the hour', really sound 'filthy' to you?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 2, 2009)

AverageJoe said:


> The Hilton does day rooms.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> So you go to some hotel and ask to book for an hour or two and they say 'fine' but they only say 'fine' cuz yr lugging tv gear? It's not cheaper either is it?



I think what they get used for, is sex. People having affairs, prostitutes and their customers. You know: sex.

You should be happy. Without them, there'd be a lot more blowjobs and fucking in cars on the street, with the kids walking by.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 2, 2009)

From what I gather, they're fairly common in a number of European countries, and not particularly frowned upon.

You know, those countries where people don't react with shock and horror at the idea that sexual activity actually does take place outside the confines of holy wedlock.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 2, 2009)

Ya rlly 

Here you go - Hilton Park Lane. 

http://www.hilton.co.uk/HiWayWeb/ap..._portlet.asyncMode=compat_9_2&ctyhocn=LONHITW

You can get done up against the window and watch the passers by down below. Or do some work at the comfortable desk....

And look! A whole website dedicated to day rooms.

http://www.between9and5.com/results.jsp


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

Calm down John. Here, hand me that stick - you've got it by the wrong end


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Calm down John. Here, hand me that stick - you've got it by the wrong end



I guess I was confused by your use of the word 'filthy' in your op.


> That sort of thing is really as filthy as it sounds, isn't it? There's not some other *legitimate* use


----------



## 8ball (Nov 2, 2009)

I know someone who booked a hotel room for a few hours for a mid-festival shower (before festivals had the amount of accessible showers they do nowadays) and a nap.

I think it was Glastonbury at some point in the 80's.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I guess I was confused by your use of the word 'filthy' in your op.



OK. I was curious about whether it's possible to hire an hotel room by the hour for the purposes of an assignation. But, in my mind, such a set-up involves small, smelly rooms in backstreets, furnished with saggy old beds with cum stained nylon sheets that haven't been laundered for the last 36 hours and 36 assignations on them. Not hotels at all but, in effect, knocking shops. Somewhere for a tom and her client to go for a quick one, smoke a Rothmans then she's back out on the street and he's taken his Tesco bag of cat food home to Leyton. 

This may be a particularly British view, but I suspect  not.

I am not scared of or confused about sex. And if you'd _read_ the thread you wouldn't be confused by the 'tv gear' stuff


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 2, 2009)

well i never


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

madzone said:


> How do people manage it then? Do they manage it or is it only in films?



Just seems a waste of green to lay out around £100 for a night when we both go home before midnight.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OK. I was curious about whether it's possible to hire an hotel room by the house for the purposes of an assignation. But, in my mind, such a set-up involves small, smelly rooms in backstreets, furnished with saggy old beds with cum stained nylon sheets that haven't been laundered for the last 36 hours and 36 assignations on them. Not hotels at all but, in effect, knocking shops. Somewhere for a tom and her client to go for a quick one, smoke a Rothmans then she's back out on the street and he's taken his Tesco bag of cat food home to Leyton.



Non-legitimate usage, you mean? 

There are lots of people out there who want to have sex, but no place to do it. Couples without their own place springs to mind, people in affairs, and prostitutes and customers.

Legitimate sexual usage of a locked room with a bed in it, imo.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am not scared of or confused about sex. And if you'd _read_ the thread you wouldn't be confused by the 'tv gear' stuff



I did read the thread. Around here, the journalists would rent a suite, not a one hour hotel room. Or they'd use one of the many smaller meeting rooms that most larger hotels have.

Going to a one hour hotel room for an interview would be like something out of Bruno.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Non-legitimate usage, you mean?
> 
> There are lots of people out there who want to have sex, but no place to do it. Couples without their own place springs to mind, people in affairs, and prostitutes and customers.
> 
> Legitimate sexual usage of a locked room with a bed in it, imo.



Yeeeeeeeeeeeees - that's what I meant! I am not a prostitute, however, and don't know where to get a 'short stay' room though I haven't clicked that Hilton link yet


----------



## madzone (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just seems a waste of green to lay out around £100 for a night when we both go home before midnight.


 £100? There must be cheaper ones than that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

madzone said:


> £100? There must be cheaper ones than that.



Last one was £85 but I didn't want to sound cheap


----------



## trashpony (Nov 2, 2009)

Why would a hotel want to charge you 1/2 rates if you are going to stay until midnight? It's not like they're going to be able to rent the room to someone else at that time is it?


----------



## prunus (Nov 2, 2009)

I used to rent a room in a hotel in Geneva by the hour - 20CHF/hour it was, when I wanted to sleep prior to getting an overnight flight out (and had thus checked out of my other hotel in the morning).  Nothing seedy about it.

Sadly...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeees - that's what I meant! I am not a prostitute, however, and don't know where to get a 'short stay' room though I haven't clicked that Hilton link yet



Why not just spring for a more modest hotel, for the entire night.

You never know, you just might decide to do it two times in a row.


----------



## madzone (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Last one was £85 but I didn't want to sound cheap


 Kinell - hope you got him to at least go halves


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

trashpony said:


> Why would a hotel want to charge you 1/2 rates if you are going to stay until midnight? It's not like they're going to be able to rent the room to someone else at that time is it?



Yah, that's what I'm asking


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

madzone said:


> Kinell - hope you got him to at least go halves



Halves? Fuck off - he paid. 

That was your 51,000th post


----------



## moomoo (Nov 2, 2009)

Why don't you just stay the night?


----------



## madzone (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Halves? Fuck off - he paid.
> 
> That was your 51,000th post


   I always miss them!!

I guess I must be getting old, it seems like a right waste of money to me. I'd rather have he £85 to spend on something else


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Why don't you just stay the night?



*cough*


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 2, 2009)

madzone said:


> I always miss them!!
> 
> I guess I must be getting old, it seems like a right waste of money to me. I'd rather have he £85 to spend on something else



...and just do it in an alley behind the bins.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *cough*



Huh?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 2, 2009)

I've always just paid the night up front and fucked off when I had to leave, reception just think you're going out, you just don't come back, it's all paid for.

...and I don't think I'd take someone to a bargain bucket hotel, how seedy


----------



## Chz (Nov 3, 2009)

I think the ones in Singapore airport are fucking fantastic. When you've got a 4 hour layover between a 14 hour flight and an 8 hour flight, 2-3 hours of sleep in a *real bed* plus a shower is awesome. Though I think they have a minimum rental of 3 hours or something like that.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 3, 2009)

Kanda said:


> I've always just paid the night up front and fucked off when I had to leave, reception just think you're going out, you just don't come back, it's all paid for.
> 
> ...and I don't think I'd take someone to a bargain bucket hotel, how seedy



Depends on the quality of the hooker though, some just look out of place at anything more than a formula 1.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

Hoxton Hotel said:
			
		

> Good evening dear Ms. Stella
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry,
> 
> ...



No mention of flip charts


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 4, 2009)

Surely a standard double means bed, which means sleazy lunchtime rendezvous.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 4, 2009)

£19 for 6 hours? Wow.

I wouldnt know what to do with the other 5 hours and 56 minutes


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 4, 2009)

nap?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Surely a standard double means bed, which means sleazy lunchtime rendezvous.



Oh wait - I didn't even read it 

Tee hee and hee, eh Shifty?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 4, 2009)

Gawd bless the service providers


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Gawd bless the service providers



Good evening dear Ms Shifty, just the six hours then? Certainly


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted by Hoxton Hotel
> Good evening dear Ms. Stella
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry,
> ...



Win!   

''for business use''   ''standard double or twin room on request''


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

Just a stroll away


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 4, 2009)

Indeed it is.  I went for a nosy yesterday in my lunch hour.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 4, 2009)

Is that what the kids are calling it *wink wink*

nono, what's it like? looks quite nice on the website


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 4, 2009)

I didn't go in.  Seems perfectly nice.  I just wanted to check where it was.  Literally less than a 5 min walk from my work.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

The website looks good and one of the reviews said something about it being cheap but but totally exceeding expectations. Sounds good tbh. A friend of mine had a loyalty card for it when he used to stay there and loved it. I forgot about that the other day when we were discussing it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I didn't go in.  Seems perfectly nice.  I just wanted to check where it was.  Literally less than a 5 min walk from my work.



This is a happy day  It's like that bit in Amelie with the 15 things going on at the same time


----------



## moomoo (Nov 4, 2009)

'Business use' 

*Snorts*


----------



## Me76 (Nov 4, 2009)

I could do with a hotel near my work today.  I am knackered and would love a kip over lunch.  As it is I think I will go to the gym and try and fall asleep in the sauna.


----------



## dat brown skin (Nov 5, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> The Hoxton Hotel does apparently.  So that's that sorted.
> 
> 
> E2A:  I'll take a shorthand notebook.



I know in the US they tons of them, but they are low end where you find hooker taking their johns.

I guess if The Hoxton is renting for two hours, there must be a lot of city boys and girls alley catting around.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 5, 2009)

dat brown skin said:


> I know in the US they tons of them, but they are low end where you find hooker taking their johns.
> 
> I guess if The Hoxton is renting for two hours, there must be a lot of city boys and girls alley catting around.



They rent them from 9am to 4pm 'for business'.  The fact they offer a choice of double or twin room is by the by.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Nov 6, 2009)

I flew home earlier this year and realised I'd left my flat keys behind and I didn't think my neighbours who had spare keys would appreciate being woken up at 7am when I landed. Luckily, about two minutes away from my flat is a Travel Lodge so I went there. I explained I'd just landed back in the country, was locked out of my flat and just needed somewhere to crash for a couple of hours until it was a more reasonable time to knock on for a neighbour. I said I didn't need to book a room for the night and how much would it cost for a couple of hours and it was about 15 quid. 15 quid well spent, I thought.


----------



## hipipol (Nov 6, 2009)

*Oh no......*

I hope it doesn't beocme utterly shagtastic

Its a really good out of the way place to meet clients.....


Or at least it was, till I read this thread......


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 6, 2009)

hipipol said:


> I hope it doesn't beocme utterly shagtastic
> 
> Its a really good out of the way place to meet clients.....
> 
> ...



Do you sit on the beds while you go through the 'spreadsheets' with your 'clients'? Are they firm?


----------



## hipipol (Nov 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Do you sit on the beds while you go through the 'spreadsheets' with your 'clients'? Are they firm?



No, I'm afraid they used to do meeting rooms by the hour with big tables in the middle, not beds

I think though it may be annoying and totally inappropriate to find the meeting in is a hotel beroom if you are female, it would at least predictable

I think some of the chaps may find it a trifle more fearsome


----------



## urbantarzan (Mar 3, 2011)

*Things are maybe looking up!!*

It looks like there may be a website that finally rents out rooms by the hour! www.hotelroombythehour.com.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2011)

When my Chicago flight was cancelled, we were all taken to some hell hole hotel to 'enjoy' a three hour sleep.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 3, 2011)

That website doesn't show you what hotels they have arrangements with, gives no details at all before inviting you to book. Which is rubbish.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 3, 2011)

urbantarzan said:


> It looks like there may be a website that finally rents out rooms by the hour! www.hotelroombythehour.com.


 

That website is crap. I searched the whole of London for tomorrow and the only place it comes up with was the Bularangi Villa on the Cromwell Road and a note saying 'Not Available At Specified Time'

Rubbish.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 3, 2011)

really crap thread to ressurect


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 3, 2011)

urbantarzan said:


> It looks like there may be a website that finally rents out rooms by the hour! <shit website>.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 3, 2011)

trashpony said:


> really crap thread to ressurect


 This is one of my all time favourite threads


----------



## trashpony (Mar 4, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> This is one of my all time favourite threads


 
Maybe it's just me who finds it really depressing


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you for your spam but you're a couple of years too late for my purposes.   

Cheers for reminding me of a time I was happy though.


----------



## Onket (Oct 8, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Thank you for your spam but you're a couple of years too late for my purposes.
> 
> Cheers for reminding me of a time I was happy though.


 
Entertaining read though, this thread.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 8, 2012)

Onket said:


> Entertaining read though, this thread.


 
I've just gone back.  Yes it was.


----------

